# Evolution kontake-Fehler beim laden

## grooc

Hallo ich habe ein backup gemacht von evolution und wollte es wieder aufspielen. ging auch ganz gut nur sind meine kontakte verschwunden.

wenn ich auf ein adressbuch klicke kommt folgende meldung:

 *Quote:*   

> Fehler beim Laden eines Adressbuchs.
> 
> Dieses Adressbuch konnte nicht geöffnet werden. Bitte überprüfen Sie, ob der Pfad /home/jens/.evolution/addressbook/local/1202655560.10640.0@jens-mobile existiert und Sie darauf zugreifen dürfen.

 

Was kann ich dagegen tun?

----------

## think4urs11

Moved from Desktop Environments to Deutsches Forum (German).

Deutschsprachiges bitte nur in die dt. Subforen posten.

----------

## JoHo42

Hi,

den Fehler habe ich nach einem Update von Evolution auch.

Super ich komme nicht mehr an meine Daten.

Kann ich das Adressbuch vielleicht auch mit einem anderen Programm oeffnen?

Die Datei sollte nicht beschaedigt sein, da ich ein Backup habe was gleich ist.

EDIT:

konnte die Kontakte mit einem anderen Gentoo oeffnen.

Kann ich die Kontakte aus evolution exportieren?

Diese dann in meinem anderen Gentoo importieren.

Ich finde nur die Funktion als V Card speichern.

Gruss Joerg

----------

